# Karolina Kurkova: Mit 24 in den Wechseljahren?



## beachkini (10 Feb. 2012)

​
Sie zählt zu den erfolgreichsten Models weltweit und startet jetzt noch mit ihrer ersten eigenen Fernsehshow durch. Karolina Kurkova (27) sucht gemeinsam mit Eva Padberg (32) auf VOX Das perfekte Model, weiß aber selber nur allzu gut, dass im Leben nicht immer alles so perfekt abläuft.

Wie die Daily Mail jetzt berichtet, leidet die schöne Tschechin nämlich an einer Schilddrüsenerkrankung, die sie zwischenzeitlich fast in eine schlimme Depression stürzte. „Ich dachte, ich werde verrückt. Ich hatte minütlich Panikattacken und ich wusste einfach nicht, was mit mir passiert, weil ich eine Person bin, die sich stets gesund ernährt hat. Ich habe immer Sport gemacht – mein Leben lang. Ich habe immer gesund gegessen und auf mich achtgegeben.“ Begleiterscheinungen waren neben den schlimmen Angstzuständen auch eine Gewichtszunahme und ein Gefühl, als würde die Menopause frühzeitig einsetzen. Knapp 15 Kilogramm mehr standen plötzlich auf der Waage des schönen Models, ein Fakt, der in ihrem Business natürlich problematisch ist.

Heute geht es Karolina aber wieder besser, wozu sicherlich auch Medikamente beigetragen haben. Denn eine Schilddrüsenerkrankung muss in jedem Fall behandelt und sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.
(promiflash.de)


----------

